# Fire n Sakura shrimps tank



## RONY11 (Jan 6, 2011)

This tank is net 40 litres, with mosses, fire+sakura shrimps, 2 bridgesi apple snails, 2 nerite snails and a bamboo shrimp.

The tank is active for more than a year, I changed the substrate a few months ago. The number of shrimps in that tank frankly I have no idea. 
The tank has 2 filters an internal sponge filter and an external filter with biological filtrations which consists of wool filter, sera siporax, JBL ceramic rings, etc,.. 
Thus giving good filtration so I change 30 per cent tank water once in 2 weeks a mix of tap water+JBL anti-chlorine and RO. 
Ferts.JBL 24/7 one drop 3 times a week. I do not clean the tank glass because it has brown algae. I often see nerite snails, big and tiny baby shrimp sitting n feeding on this algae. 
I avoid disturbing the shrimps as much as possible. Once a month I vacuum the substrate and clean the sponge filter at the intake of the external filter during water change. 
The shrimps are fed variety of foods like Hikari algae wafers, shirakura ebi dama, mosura, borneowild (barley, spinach, grow), etc. 
The bridgesi apple snails always hungry and have a voracious appetite so I do not worry abt. leftovers because there are none.

Over the years I've collected various mosses this tank has its share too, the shrimps feel safe in the moss which provides food and shelter.

https://picasaweb.google.com/115587...&authkey=Gv1sRgCK6n15WFh9DaDw&feat=directlink


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Nice tank going there. I have tried a few things in my PFR breeding tank in the 5 months it has been running and I think I've found the recipe I like. They look really nice and pretty forgiving to the water. 

I hear you about the number of shrimps in the tank. I counted 10 adults + 22 juvi about 1cm or less in July when they were moved to their new tank, and I tried to count a few days ago and stopped at 200 and then gave up ;-)


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

lushy tank btw are those stainless steel mesh? where did you bought it?thanks


----------



## RONY11 (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks for yr compliments.

I bought the stainless steel mesh from ebay more than a year ago.


----------



## alexxa (Jun 27, 2010)

this is amazing
what substrate are u using?


----------

